# Programm, womit man die Stimme wegmacht



## game4um (25. Dezember 2005)

Hi leutz,
ich hätte da eine Frage: Ich hab gehört, dass es so ein programm gibt, womit man die Stimme von den liedern wegmacht. z.B wie Karaoke, dass da nur noch die musik bleibt. Kennt einer so ein programm? Ich bin mir sicher, dass es sowas gibt. Ich hab eigentlich so ein MusicMaker2004,-2005,-HipHop edition. Da kann man so was machen. Die probleme sind: 
1: Das ist zu leise
2: Die hälfte des lieds bleibt noch!
3: Schlächte Qualität(rauschen und so..)


----------



## da_Dj (25. Dezember 2005)

1) Warum postest du das bei Grafikprogrammen?
2) 100%ige Entfernung ist nie möglich, es wird immer ein Rauschen etc. auftreten (ausser bei Liedern in denen nur minimal Gesang auftritt, aber selbst da wirds wohl kaum 100%ig werden). Karaoke-Lieder wurden neu aufgenommen


----------



## game4um (25. Dezember 2005)

da_Dj hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1) Warum postest du das bei Grafikprogrammen?


weil ich nicht wusste wo sonst!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Dezember 2005)

game4um hat gesagt.:
			
		

> weil ich nicht wusste wo sonst!


Nach "Audiotechnik, Recording & Audio-Software" hoert sich doch nicht schlecht an, oder?
Und genau dort schieb ich den Thread jetzt mal hin.


----------



## chmee (26. Dezember 2005)

Eine super-Qualität kriegst Du eh nicht hin. Wenn Du mp3 bearbeitest, wird das Ergebnis
eh noch "viel" schlechter als ein unkompr. WAV von zB CD.

Und das Thema wurde hier schon einige Male beschrieben.
Mathematische Erklärung:

Da der Gesang so gut wie immer in der Balance-Mitte des Songs liegt, arbeiten die
Karaoke-PlugIns und Geräte nach folgendem Prinzip, das sich auch mit jedem Audio-
Bearbeitungs-Programm nachstellen lässt:

Die rechte Seite wird in der Phase umgekehrt und mit der linken Seite 50/50 gemixt.
Damit verschwindet das Mittensignal ( zu 90% der Vocal ) und es bleibt ein Instrumental
übrig, Dieses mit bescheidener Qualität und Restartefakten der Stimme wie zB Hallfahnen etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## bluex (5. Januar 2006)

äh was? das wäre dann aber sehr sehr bescheidene qualli... weil die mitten dann auch so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden wären. da wären praktisch nur noch höhen und tiefen im fordergrund. karaoke songs sind normaler weise einfach nochmal ohne gesang aufgenommen, bzw, da des meiste heutzutage ja eh digital gemacht wird, wurde einfach mit nem sequenzer prog in der original datei des songs die audiospur für die vocals stumm geschaltet.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (5. Januar 2006)

"Mitte" bezieht sich hier auf die räumliche Anordnung im Stereoraum, nicht auf die Frequenz.

Tatsächlich verschwinden bei dieser Vorgehensweise zusätzlich zu den Vocals meistens auch relevante Bestandleite wie Basedrum oder Bass.

Mit Bandpassfiltern, die sich auf den mittleren Freqzenzbereich beziehen, lässt sich dieser Effekt etwas reduzieren, zu Phasenschweinereien wird es dennoch kommen. 

Kommerzielle Karaoke-Produkte werden selbstverständlich neu gemischt.

Gruß
.


----------

